# moving hay shed



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

has anyone had any experience moving a hay shed ? is it worth considering or perhaps not ? any tricks or shortcuts to share ? thanks ks


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Welcome to Haytalk. You have not given anyone enough information to contribute any ideas. Is it large or small? Is it wood or metal? Does it have tin or fabric? Are you going a long distance or a short distance? Without being more specific you won't get a reply.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> Welcome to Haytalk. You have not given anyone enough information to contribute any ideas. Is it large or small? Is it wood or metal? Does it have tin or fabric? Are you going a long distance or a short distance? Without being more specific you won't get a reply.


Pictures would be helpful as well.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I moved one of them carport awning thingies for an RV last week and I won't be guilty of that again. I bought it for 1/2 price and did save some money, even after paying for some help but it was a pain in the azz and I really had other things to do. If there is ever a next time I will pay for new and have them install it for me. The awning was 16W X 41L X 12H.


----------



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

I live in an area where crop farming has prevailed and many hay sheds are not being used. do not have a specific structure in mind but will be building a hay shed soon and felt it may be worthwhile to ask if others have found this an alternative to building new. the common one here is square poles to rafters sheeted with galvanized metal on the roof only ks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm gonna be moving one, the one I have now (pole barn) used to be a chicken house, the one I'm moving now is a metal building and I could just about buy one and have it erected for the price I'm going to wind up with.....


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

sounds like a tear down & rebuild


----------

